# قوالب بور بوينت جاهزة شي خيالي



## م.اينكيدو (3 مارس 2007)

موقع لتحميل قوالب power point شي روعة والله..
ممكن يلزم لأخواننا المهندسين
ولعشاق عمل العروض على الباوربوينت
وخاصة للذين يريدون تقديم عروض باوربوينت جميلة

هذه قوالب جاهزه للاستعمال والتحميل وتناسب جميع المناسبات والعروض
اذا اخترت مثال وأرت تحميله رح يطلب منك كلمة سر مع أسم المستخدم
وكمان أضفتهم
user name: holidays
password: enjoy
http://www.indezine.com/powerpoint/templates

لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## birenelias (3 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## engramy (3 مارس 2007)

موقع ممتاز

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة2007 (5 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------

